# Accessible route within a site



## Rick18071 (Dec 2, 2009)

A new small one story office being built has a old barn behind it with a path going to it. No work is being done to the barn. The barn is not being used for farming anymore and I don't know what is in it but I will call it a S-2 use.

IBC 1104.2 requires an accessible route to accessible building in the same site. Code requires S-2 buildings to be accessible. I haven't been to the site but if the barn has a 3' swinging door on it does 1104.2 kick in?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Accessible route within a site

Maybe yes and maybe no.

If the barn isn't being used for anything, then it's not an accessible building.  Since there is no work being done to the barn, the scope is limited to the office building and its access.

On the other hand, if the barn will be used for storage or in any way relate to the office building then the barn has a change in occupancy and, since an accessible route to the barn would be required, the accessible path connecting the two buildings would be required as well.


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Accessible route within a site

You have used the term barn.   Barn is often an agricultural term that implies a 'Use Group U' designation.  If it is now being used for commercial purposes and the designation has been or should be changed to 'Use Group S' then as far as I am concerned it comes into play with regard to accessible route of travel issues.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Accessible route within a site

Gene, I wish you where right, But where in the code do you get if there is no work being done to the barn, or if is not being used that they do not need to be an accessible route from the new building to an old one on the same site? I realy don't want to make them do it and trying to find  around it.

Does anyone make the owner of a barn do a change of use when they stop using it for farming and just use it as a garge or storage?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Accessible route within a site

If there is no work to the barn, what section of the code requires anything to be done to it?

I'd be interested to hear if anyone requires a change of use for an abandoned structure.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Accessible route within a site

I won't make them do anything to the barn. Only an accessible route to the barn. IBC 1104.2 requires an accessable route to all accessable buildings on the same site.


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Accessible route within a site

Is the barn really an accessible building?  I would guess that most barns are not.  That's assuming of course that is still a barn as originally built.


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Accessible route within a site

If it used to be a barn (U) and is now going to be storage (S1 or S2), how is this not a change in use/occupancy?  See Ch. 34 for requirements...  3409.4 item 6 answers your question, I believe.


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Accessible route within a site

I agree VP, but so far it appears to be supposition as to what is actually taking place int he barn.  If a change of use has taken place, or needs to take place, then accessibility becomes an issue.  If however the barn use has not changed, or is unused altogether, I don't believe it would need to be considered as an accessible building.  If it is not an accessible building, then an accessible route of travelis not required to it.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Accessible route within a site

Agreed - *IF *it becomes storage.  If it is simply abandoned in place, then its a "nothing."

If the barn is converted to storage then it also needs to have an accessible route since an accessible route is required between buildings.  but it would be the change in occupancy that woudl be the trigger to require this.  If there isn't a change then there isn't anything to require it.  So, the submittal needs to be real, real clear.

(and the inspection needs to be real, real accurate.)


----------

